
Distributed Systems are hard to program - oftenwrong
https://web.archive.org/web/20130103211716/http://rajith.2rlabs.com/2008/07/23/5-reasons-why-distributed-systems-are-hard-to-develop/
======
oftenwrong
I found this via a dead link on a slide from one of Joe Armstrong's talks.

